# James Hoffmann's Ultimate Aeropress Technique



## JJarvis (Dec 20, 2019)

Not exactly revelatory (except maybe wrt preheating/rinsing from the last video), but it does look like a great base - and if it's anything like the V60 video, it will likely be seen as the 'default' technique, much to the chagrin of Alan Adler and our long-steep clique.

*Summary from description:*

11g coffee (ground at the finer end of medium, assuming this is light roasted coffee. The darker you go the more you may prefer to increase the dose and coarsen the grind.)
200g water (brought to a boil and used immediately)
- Put the filter into the cap. Don't rinse or preheat the brewer (it doesn't make any difference)
- Put coffee into the brewer
- Place on scales and then add water, aiming to wet all the coffee during pouring
- Start a timer, and immediately place the piston piece into the top of the brewer, about 1cm in
- Wait 2 minutes
- Holding the brewer and the piston, gently swirl the brewer
- Wait 30 seconds
- Press gently all the way
- Drink and enjoy!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

JJarvis said:


> it will likely be seen as the 'default' technique, much to the chagrin of Alan Adler and our long-steep clique.


 If people are enjoying their coffee I don't see why there would be any chagrin. If you're aiming/designing for a different target you get a different result, that's all.

He actually provides a link to Adler's technique & suggests trying it.


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm currently drinking a coffee made using this recipe and... well... it's unlikely I'll be adopting it as my standard recipe.

I used the exact same beans earlier with a similar-ish ratio (20g to 300g) but a four minute steep and the difference is noticeable. The Hoffman method has served up a more mellow cup whereas my earlier one had bolder flavours. So, for me that's the winner as I'm generally into a more intense taste experience. As ever, it's all down to personal experience.

Saying all that, I may try this again tomorrow with a finer grind and see what happens.


----------



## HoneyB100 (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah, I had been looking forward to this video from James Hoffmann!
However when I had tried this recipe for myself, that I would get "weaker" coffee that I would normally expect from the aeropress.
Something to really look into and to change it up!

But still a great starting point for anyone!


----------



## Colin Gummer (Nov 17, 2020)

I watched with interest, too.

I understand why he doesn't like the inverted method, and I'm inclined to agree in principle; however, he doesn't like metal filters for AeroPress either, whereas I do; using a metal filter necessitates an inverted method, as otherwise it flows through immediately.

I'm currently following the Crankhouse Coffee method, which works well for me. I've no plans to change in the foreseeable future.


----------



## msmk0 (May 15, 2018)

What I really like from this method is the optimisation of the workflow to provide the best balance quality-extraction for steps / effort.

I mean, I was preheating, wetting the filter, inverted method, etc. and after trying Hoffmann's proposed method, I actually liked it ( yes, it can be tweaked to get more puch or keep it subtle) but, moreover, I realised I am working less for similar result!


----------



## jitsuka (May 12, 2021)

Found this video independently whilst researching aeropress and different brewings, I've been using the inverted method and the metal filter, been satisfied so far


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

This brew to me just seems to be in no man's land, its not quick enough and coarse enough to make a cup 'tea like' and its not long enough to make a really sweet juicy cup.

My recipe at the moment has been 13g coffee ground at 30 clicks on comandante c40, straight in with 200g water 1 minute off boil, small stir at 30s to break the crust then a really slow press starting at 1:15 taking up to 2:00 to finish.

It makes a really sweet juicy coffee, with next to no bitterness and is quite pour over like because of the coarser grind


----------

